# withdrawel effects from citalopram



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Maz  

How are you and Lily?

I am starting to stop taking the citalopram and I think it might be causing a few problems   and was just wondering what you thought.  It wasn't a conscious decission to stop them as such, more just that I keep forgetting to take it and am finding I am feeling pretty much ok when I do forget.  Well when I say fine what is happening is I don't take it for 4-5 days then I start to feel kind of sea sicky, a bit queasy and sometimes when I turn my head my vision kind of changes height


                                                                                                                                                                              a bit like this really    I don't know if that makes any sense but its almost as if I turn my head and my vision drops and my tummy does a wee sicky flipflop.  Its actually quite unpleasant and so I end up taking my tablet again just to stop it but obviously this isn't going to be the answer long term.  Is this normal for citalopram?  I'v not spoken to my GP - can't be bothered with the hassle of making an appointment    Then when I do take my tablet I end up with the sore head that I had when I first start taking them   but this is still preferable to the sea sick, jumpy vision feeling.  What I suppose would be ideal would be to ride out the sea sickness when my DH is off work to look after L but when he is off I am working usually a 12 hour shift so no better at all.  Any words of wisdom would be very much appreciated!  Had to take a tablet last night so now I'm off to take ibuprofen for my head argh!

Matty


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Matty,

All good with us thanks (apart from L recovering from a 3 week cold and me just developed another one so week 5 and counting   Don't you just love winter     ) Hope all good with you and L and that you survived the floods up there earlier this month  

Sounds like classic withdrawal to me  You should have cleared most of the citalopram from your body after 4-5 days so the symptoms you describe would kick in right about then. I know it's no consolation but what you describe is a relatively mild withdrawal and if you can persevere through it you should be fine after a few days. Some anti sickness tablets might help with the nausea and if the vision is bad then just avoid driving and using any machinery/electrical equipment (of the drill type rather than hairdryer  )

That said you do need to make appointment and see GP before you do this as need to ensure that your symptoms have resolved and it's appropriate for you to stop now. So please call tomorrow 

Hope you feel better soon hun. Big hugs  

Maz x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Maz  

Thanks for your reply. It is good to know the symptoms are normal even if they are yuck   Might just have to go for it, lock my power tools away   and suffer!  Least not going out, even in the car is no big deal at the mo. Never done so much painting, baking and play doh-ing in my whole life    My GP has been wanting me to try coming off the citalopram for the last 2 prescriptions but I just didn't feel ready until now, I know I should go and see him but first it involves a battle and telling every intimate detail to the receptionist who doesn't want to make any GP appointments and keeps trying to palm you off on the nurse practitioner (who is lovely and fab but sometimes you need the GP and don't particularly want to discuss why with the flippin' receptionist  ) and then I do get my GP and he has the bedside manner of a hungover rhinoceros      Oh how I love my new GP surgery    I might bite the bullet and just do it though. Poo, I'd rather book a bikini wax.....

We are fine ta, we moved 50 odd miles down the road a few months back out of a ground floor riverside flat   to a house half way up a hill   so we are fine and dry though the wind keeps blowing the pilot light out, brrrrrrr!  Sorry you and L have colds, they do just come one after the other at this time of year  

Matty


----------

